# chamelions



## Jewyy95 (May 2, 2011)

wondering on if its legal to own chamelions in Australia .

if so how much should one cost. and is there any special needs for the setup of their tank?

Also is there any breeders on this website which breed the lizard?

Cheers.

legal to own in Australia?


----------



## wranga (May 2, 2011)

illegal. their an exotic


----------



## Beloved_Reptiles (May 2, 2011)

Nope chameleons are definitely not allowed in Aus!


----------



## snakeluvver (May 2, 2011)

ANY reptile isnt native to Australia is illegal to keep here.
Strangely enough we are allowed to keep exotic birds though :?


----------



## Nash1990 (May 2, 2011)

There is a list of species you can keep. It can be found on the website for each state/territories relevent wildlife licencing department (as far as I know?)


----------



## GeneticProject (May 2, 2011)

Sigh *slaps forehead*


----------



## snakeluvver (May 2, 2011)

barf21 said:


> Sigh *slaps forehead*


 
When I moved to Australia I wanted a Ball Python then I found out they're illegal. So you cant blame him for not knowing if he just moved from overseas. If he's been in Australia all his life though then he has no excuse


----------



## Jewyy95 (May 2, 2011)

hahaha thanks for the advice!


----------



## Trouble (May 2, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> When I moved to Australia I wanted a Ball Python then I found out they're illegal. So you cant blame him for not knowing if he just moved from overseas. If he's been in Australia all his life though then he has no excuse


 but even saying that, snakeluvver, _most_ younger people who are interested in reptiles at first don't know that you can't have exotics . Especially when zoos have them, you honestly think you can keep them as well. It's not until you ask the question and do some research that you find out that you can't keep exotics in Aus. 

It's a pitty though, chamelions are awesome  but I wouldn't risk my collection & our natives for it.


----------



## Jewyy95 (May 2, 2011)

Thanks ~<3trouble<3~ abit of support haha


----------



## Nash1990 (May 2, 2011)

Trouble said:


> It's a pitty though, chamelions are awesome  but I wouldn't risk my collection & our natives for it.



The ones I've worked with have convinced me that I wouldn't want one even if they were legal, bity, hissy, angry things that don't like to be touched lol


----------



## Beloved_Reptiles (May 2, 2011)

Well seeing as another thread has been started asking about his beardies breeding he obviously has maintained a reptile licence and should be aware of the rules. I think there will be a few more wasted threads.


----------



## Pinoy (May 2, 2011)

Also, some people don't even know what is native to Australia and what is an exotic
Most people that have animals, don't even know where they come from. It's the hobbyists that are the minority of people that look into and research their animals before purchase.
Ask the average joe that walks into a pet shop and ask them where guinea pigs originated or where there gold fish came from


----------



## Pinoy (May 2, 2011)

Ahhhh, it could be like a WTB on the sly or an undercover DECC worker LMAO!


----------



## Beloved_Reptiles (May 2, 2011)

Not to mention the thread was started under "exotic reptiles" lol


----------



## eitak (May 2, 2011)

jesswilliams said:


> Not to mention the thread was started under "exotic reptiles" lol



ahahahahahahahahaha

But I guess he might not have known exotics are illegal . . .


----------



## Wookie (May 2, 2011)

You can keep them here, just not legally.


----------

